# Kundalini Syndrome (Magical side of Dr/Dp)



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Read here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini_Syndrome



> Researchers affiliated with the fields of Transpersonal psychology and Near-death studies (see references below) have suggested some common criteria that describe this condition, of which the most prominent feature is a feeling of energy or heat rushing up the spine


Any one else got the magical heat thingy thing? I got it (I relate it to Static electricity myself) and I feel high and mighty about it because i'm "special"... I "think" i'm a healer... I also think someone needs to pop my head cos me's ego it's huge at the moment.

Made this thread due to all the new folk here whom might have not come across this "magical power". Sounds like i'm taking the p*ss (which I am)... although i'd love to have Uber human powers etc =).


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

If you are a healer heal your DP.
Did I hear a pop?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

I often get kundalini rushes.my kundalini broke a long while back...I did some kundalini yoga 2 days earlier in the week and now beleive it triggered the tremedous high Ive been on...i couldnt stop laughing everytime I could feel the pressure rising in my back..infact in the other post now in medications section..i mentioned electricity through my body...its risky bussiness and really you should let it rise naturally as your spiritual journey progresses..because that is a potentially volitile enough experience ..though why didnt you post this in the spiritual section Daz.

just to mention..ego stops the kundalini from riseing...so if youre really thinking those things,its unlikley that its riseing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Mark said:


> If you are a healer heal your DP.
> Did I hear a pop?


DP is the first stage of healing a mind.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a healer heal your DP.
> ...


Lets hope so


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I often get kundalini rushes.my kundalini broke a long while back...I did some kundalini yoga 2 days earlier in the week and now beleive it triggered the tremedous high Ive been on...i couldnt stop laughing everytime I could feel the pressure rising in my back..infact in the other post now in medications section..i mentioned electricity through my body...its risky bussiness and really you should let it rise naturally as your spiritual journey progresses..because that is a potentially volitile enough experience ..though why didnt you post this in the spiritual section Daz.
> 
> just to mention..ego stops the kundalini from riseing...so if youre really thinking those things,its unlikley that its riseing.


Would you class them better then sex? I wouldn't know with sex being numb... although the love involved with sex... I feel that; hence It's love making to me. I love the warm body of another holding me etc. kundalini yoga? Sounds interesting... everything about you is interesting. Being male... I want power and I want it now... although like you say... it's risky bussiness because if I had it now... I know it couldn't control it. I didn't post it in the spiritual section because I don't tend to use the other sections as less people take notice of them.

Excellent point... Thanks for the input.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Mark said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Mark said:
> ...


I beleive in myself. I can beleive in lies as well. lol


----------

